# Casino



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)

Headed up to the Casino this morning..Free breakfast for Seniors on Wednesday and Thursdays...



Entertainment for the MIL..


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

May Lady Luck smile on you today!

I also go occasionally, they have a saying here which is Know Your Limit and Stay Within It.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

That's no fun! LOL (In red below)



Ramblin Rose said:


> May Lady Luck smile on you today!
> 
> I also go occasionally, they have a saying here which is Know Your Limit and Stay Within It.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)

Ramblin Rose said:


> May Lady Luck smile on you today!
> 
> I also go occasionally, they have a saying here which is Know Your Limit and Stay Within It.





ClassicRockr said:


> That's no fun! LOL (In red below)


I take a $20 bill with me and leave the rest at home!! When it is gone or I am winning its over..


----------



## Ramblin Rose (Jan 15, 2015)

Win some, lose some and when you lose it's fun to complain about it 

And I've done a lot of complaining


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 15, 2015)

Only having $20 wouldn't do me much good since I pretty much only play the $1 slots. I remember when wife and I went to the Hard Rock Casino in Tampa. I put a $20 bill into a $1 slot, going from $1 bet to $2 bet. Got down to $7 left and hit a nice one.........$1000 plus the $7. Took the ticket over to my wife, who was playing a $1 slot w/$10 and I thought she was going to go into SHOCK! Big smile, hug, kiss! 

Another casino we went to, while living in So Calif., wife won $200 ($1 slot) in front of the casino and I won $200 ($1 slot) in the back. We'd only spent $20 each, but left the casino with that $400! One lucky day for both of us.

Generally, we will each get between $100 and $150 each for gambling. If we are loosing too much, we stop playing. 

It's nice to win, but it's sort of nice to "break even" also. That means that you take home what you brought.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 15, 2015)

Well the $20 did not last long!!! LOL


----------

